# is the 585 still relevant?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

meaning, how does it stack up to carbon frames being made today? regardless of price-point


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It is still one of the most refined bikes I have ever ridden. 

In my experience (and many others) there's nothing out there like it.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Look got the 585 and 595 right IMO. Sure carbon technology might have changed since then with different resins and weaves leading to different stiffnesses and weights. But Look really nailed it on these two frames. So much so, that riders still talk about them today. 

I would have loved to seen Look bring back the 585/595 and use some of the new composite technology to update them. But really, there isn't much for them to improve.


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

tranzformer said:


> Look got the 585 and 595 right IMO... really, there isn't much for them to improve.


what tranzformer said.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

OP, here is a great thread that goes over the same question with a lot of opinions. 

*Look 585/595 Demand*
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/look-585-595-demand-291773.html


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I found a new 585 about a year ago. I have gotten rid of three other bikes I had 'cuz this is the finest and most comfortable I've ridden sine I started....in 1973.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

If I were to find a NOS frame in an LBS - I would buy it without thinking twice. A 585 Origin is my main ride and better for me than any other of the "modern CF bikes" I have ridden.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Still relevant. Just updated mine with Dura-Ace 9000 and Stages power meter, frame is a medium and comes in at 6.8kgs, IMHO the best road bike setup you can get! 
I currently have my mates Cervelo R5 Di2 living at my house and I've ridden it a few times and it's nothing compared to the 585, the ride quality on the 585 is just superb not to mention that is just a beautiful looking bike, much nicer than the cookie cutter frames seen everywhere. The only frames that are even remotely interesting to me if god forbid anything ever happened to this bike would be a Parlee Z-Zero or maybe a Colnago C60, and I only say that because they are still both lugged frames like the 585!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

pdh777 said:


> If I were to find a NOS frame in an LBS - I would buy it without thinking twice. A 585 Origin is my main ride and better for me than any other of the "modern CF bikes" I have ridden.


There is a LBS here in Albuquerque that has a NOS 586 and 595. They are selling them at cost because they are no longer a look dealer. They also have a NOS 2008 Colnago C-extreme for cost as well. Let me know your size and I will tell you what they have and send pics.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I sold my 2005 585 in 2012. It climbed like a rocket and was very comfortable. The Achilles heel in my opinion was the front end stiffness. I am a bigger guy at 185 and rode a medium. On descents the front end would get a shimmy that was both wicked and scary. I moved to a Ridley Noah and the problem disappeared immediately. That has since been hit by a car and destroyed, so I currently have a 695 Premium Edition sitting in the garage waiting to be built. Super excited to be back on a LOOK.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Spooky - Sorry - just got back to this post.

My preferences would be a 585 or a 585 Ultra. I have ridden the 595 and found it too stiff. Frame size is L.


----------

